# Buying in turkey



## Dodger1music (May 12, 2014)

Just looking for any information or advice on what is the best way to go about looking for a property in turkey... Websites, companies, estate agents.
Also what is the best procedure and how to go about it, many thanks roger


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I started off by using the international pages of UK property web searches. I can't mention their names here as that would be advertising but you can probably guess (or send a PM). Then I started contacting a few companies of possible properties to get more information. I ditched all those contacts I found too pushy, narrowing it down to one company that appeared to be trustworthy and helpful with narrowing down my lists and finalising my requirements (air con, heating, pool, etc).
I also contacted lawyers whose details appear on the UK embassy website in Turkey - this is not a guarantee or recommendation but I used that to find someone I could communicate well with on email - nothing worse than having a lawyer who only wants to deal with you in person or on the phone - although of course a face-to-face meeting is necessary. I arranged these contacts separately before going to view properties. I arranged my own flight and accommodation (paid-for buying trips appear to be a high pressure way of selling). I actually took my elderly parents too as they are a good test for me looking for a retirement property!
It turns out (just good luck maybe?) I picked a good estate agent who was able to guide me through the buying process after I chose one of the 20 properties I viewed in the location I was interested in. My agent also, for an additional fee, helped fit out the house, put in security features, appliances, took delivery of furniture etc.
Be aware that estate agents usually charge fees to buyers (as well as to sellers) so check what the costs are likely to be before you set out from home.
There are pros and cons of newbuild vs. resale properties as well as private plot vs. sitesi. It comes down to what you prefer as there is no right or wrong.
One other tip: I went off season so I could see the area in grotty weather conditions, since it is a major commitment. If you end up living there you will be there in all weathers.


----------



## Dodger1music (May 12, 2014)

*Many thanks*

Thanks Alex, I'm still at the early stages hopefully at the turn of the year..... A pointer in the right direction eg company names and estate agents you trust would be very helpful , cheers


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

We're not meant to advertise on here and I have had posts taken down on expatforum if I mention specific firms. I can provide information in a PM if any wants some suggestions.


----------



## popejoan (Aug 19, 2014)

Whereabouts are you thinking of buying a property?


----------



## Cliath (Jul 3, 2012)

Rent before buying. Get to know what the area is like at different times of the year. A busy holiday resort where it's all happening in summer can be dreary and almost deserted in winter. Lots of empty holiday homes are very attractive to burglars. Bus services that are very frequent in summer can be skeleton services in the off season. Apartments and houses that are light and airy in summer can be cold, damp and hard to heat. That flat roof where you enjoy the summer sunshine might be the cause of peeling ceiling plaster and damp bedroom walls. Infrastructure that you take for granted in Scotland shouldn't be taken for granted in Turkey. Brick or stone cladding on the exterior walls could be hiding dampness caused by heavy winter rain. Check everything and check again. Get to know the neighbourhood even if you are only buying a holiday home. Plenty of expats are selling. Buying from them could save you money on furniture. When you are satisfied with the neighbourhood, talk to other expats about their buying experience and, especially, the agent's after sales service. Be aware that some expats and most locals receive commission from agents and traders for referrals. The friendly staff or owner of your favourite restaurant whose relative can get you a good deal is not your friend. The Brit who recommends someone and says "tell them Joe sent you and they will look after you" might be looking after his own interests. Best not to use a lawyer recommended by either the agent or builder. Once again, get to know as many expats as you can and ask about their experiences with lawyers. There is no guarantee that lawyers listed on embassy websites are reliable or trustworthy. Estate agents (emlaks) in Turkey are paid by both buyer and seller. As far as I can remember, it is 3 percent from each.

Avoid buying off plan. If you are buying an apartment or house on a sitesi, check that the site is finished to the local authority's satisfaction. Check that the property has a clean Tapu with no debts against it. Check that it has a habitation certificate. Check that the person selling the property actually owns it and the land it stands on (this is extremely important for off plan and sites where not all properties have been sold). Even if the lawyer tells you all is well, check the register at the Belediyesi. Check the annual maintenance fees for the site. Check that there is a Management Committee and whether everyone is paying site fees. Some builders retain a number of properties and don't pay site fees for all of them, although they should, but they have a vote for each property at the site's agm. There is a limit to the percentage of votes they are permitted to exercise. Check whether the agm is held at a time of year convenient to you. Check the site's financial statement. Check the electricity tariff. A higher tariff can be a sign that something is wrong. Check how the maintenance or property management company is selected and whether and how the company can be changed. If there is an on-site caretaker(s), check who employs him/them and who pays the wages. Some caretakers have been on site since building began. Some may be owed a lot of back pay and/or their social security payments may not have been paid. Many sites in Turkey are co-operatives where there is some kind of shared ownership until all properties have been fully paid for. Co-operatives are more likely to have a majority of Turkish owners.

VERY IMPORTANT: Any contract you sign must be written in the Turkish language and notarised. Get your own independent translation and make sure the contract you actually sign at the notary is exactly the same as the one you have had translated. Best not give anyone power of attorney, but if you do, make sure it is very specific with very narrow limits. Don't be tempted to declare a lower purchase price to avoid tax. Apart from its being illegal, should you decide to sell up after a few years you will pay tax on the difference between that lower declared price and the price you get for the sale. Don't worry about appearing to be over-cautious or suspicious. The people you are dealing with know to be just as cautious with their own money. Remember that it is only your money until you part with it. Don't appear to be too enthusiastic about the property because it could affect your bargaining power. If you give a deposit, have some kind of lien or ipotek put on the property to prevent anyone borrowing against it pending completion of sale

Do your research. Google rip-offs in Turkey. Forewarned is forearmed. Sorry if you know all this already but others reading might not and many tend to leave their common sense at the airport. Good luck.


----------



## Dodger1music (May 12, 2014)

I was looking around the bodrum area but still undecided


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

Dodger1music said:


> I was looking around the bodrum area but still undecided


 You could do worse than check out the Yalikavak area. It seems tobe booming at the moment.


----------



## Sara B (Nov 14, 2014)

Some really great advice. I agree with Cliath, particularly with regard to making sure that you have seen an exact translation for the contract that you actually sign and not being sucked into declaring a false purchase price to avoid the tax- it will come back to haunt you in the end. 

It is always highly recommended to instruct a good independent lawyer to protect your interests with your property purchase and to help you avoid the "pitfalls" (I hate that word, but just couldn't think of an alternative at this moment- sorry!). 

If you instruct a reputable lawyer who has a good command of English they can assist with the translation of the documents and will make sure nothing is lost in translation. If you understand what is going on and what to expect at each stage it can take a lot of the stress and hassle out of the process. 

Main tips for instructing a lawyer would be:
1)Do not instruct a lawyer who is recommended or connected with the estate agent or developer- they need to be able to provide you with fully independent advice without the risk of a conflict of interest.
2)Make sure they are registered with the Bar Association in Turkey.
3)Make sure their level of English is good enough so that you can fully understand the advice they are giving you. You will be able to establish this by having a good telephone conversation and one or two email exchanges before you instruct them (if you are able to meet in person first- all the better!).
4) It is highly recommended to instruct a lawyer who has the benefit of professional indemnity insurance.
5) Your should instruct a lawyer who has experience dealing with property transactions for overseas clients. 

As AlexDhadi pointed out, there is a list of English-Speaking lawyers on the UK Embassy website. This can be a very good starting point. My experience is that these can be a bit hit and miss with regard to the quality of the firms and the level of service given (and the level of English actually spoken by the lawyers too!). The lists are not updated all that regularly or guaranteed so make sure you do your own checks with regard to the above points. 

It isn't really as hard as I made it sound, it is just prudent to make sure you instruct someone who knows what they are doing to look out for your interests!

Hope that helps a bit! Good luck with it all!


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

Everyone says. . ." Get a good Lawyer " . Bad lawyers dont go around wearing a badge. If I had to give one peice if advice it would be. . Dont buy off plan. Why do it. It is not cheaper. The pitfalls are horrid. Also there are loads of properties for sale on the Bodrum peninsular , which you have expressed an interest in. 
PM me any time if you want to chat. Maybe the wisest thing would be to rent whenever you want to go out there. Whilst there talk to as many ex pats as you can, in the village / Town of your choice. Over a period of time all the key facts will be absorbed by a process of osmosis, and you will be less likely to drop a clanger. 
Pete


----------

